

The Cubli: a cube that can jump up, balance, and 'walk' - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_6p-1J551Y

======
ColinWright
Good luck - this has been submitted many times over the past few days, none
with comments, very few with any upvotes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366)
(ethz.ch)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335)
(thetechblock.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890)
(digg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021)
(robohub.org)

 _Edited to add the domains. This submission got past the dup-detector because
of the http vs https difference._

~~~
bane
Curious it got by the dupe filter.

~~~
ColinWright
I've added the domains and a comment to explain. Besides, the dup-detector
isn't really very good.

